# [solved] !!! [errno 28] No space left on device!

## Max Steel

Soooo, nu hab ich ein richtig schlechtes Problem,

ICh lasse schon seit gestern ein emerge -avuDNe world laufen,

(avuDNe deshalb weil ich neue Use-Flags hab (beim make.conf.example updaten fehler gemacht, aber papa hat ja auch noch eine), update, und update von gcc3.3 auf gcc4.1.2),

Der ist bei Paket Nr. 340 von 767

und meldet nun

```
!!! [errno 28] No space left on device!
```

Jetz möchte ich nachfragen,

1. hält die ResumeInformation einen Rechnerneustart durch, also überlebt sie und ist danach wieder nutzbar?

und

2. wieviel Platz braucht ungefähr /usr

wenn kde-meta openoffice und noch viele andere Kleinigkeiten installiert sind.

Edith:

Jungs, ich brauch die Antwort dringend.

Bitte hat den keiner von euch  sowas schon durchgemacht?

Nochmal ich:

Sagt mir wenigstens wo die resumedateien gespeichert werden.

----------

## Psycho Dad

Emerge mit der resume-Option geht auch nach einem Neustart noch. Es darf aber kein anderer emerge-Vorgang durchgeführt werden, dann sind die Resumeinfos weg. Auch kein emerge --sync machen.

Es empfiehlt sich, die "Vorschau" von emerge world in eine Datei umzuleiten, dann kann man im Notfall manuell weitermachen.

/usr/portage/distfiles hab ich bei mir nur als Link, die eigentlichen Quell-Dateien hab ich auf ner anderen Partition.

Das sollte wieder ein bisschen Platz bringen.

----------

## Max Steel

Okay danke,

Ich löse das Platzproblem mit einer eigenartigen Partitionierung.

----------

## mv

 *Psycho Dad wrote:*   

> /usr/portage/distfiles hab ich bei mir nur als Link.

 

Warum setzt Du nicht statt dessen DISTDIR in /etc/make.conf?

----------

## Max Steel

Warum denn, so gehts doch einfacher, ohne in /etc/make.conf rumzuwirtschaften.

Ich hab /usr/portage auch als Link auf ner anderen Partition gehabt, jetz mounte ich die ganze Partition direkt da rein.

----------

## dertobi123

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Warum denn, so gehts doch einfacher, ohne in /etc/make.conf rumzuwirtschaften.

 

"Rumgeprutsche" ist einfacher als es "richtig" zu machen und auch in nem halben Jahr noch zu wissen, was man damals eigentlich wie wo warum gemacht hat?

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *Max Steel wrote:*   Warum denn, so gehts doch einfacher, ohne in /etc/make.conf rumzuwirtschaften. 
> 
> "Rumgeprutsche" ist einfacher als es "richtig" zu machen und auch in nem halben Jahr noch zu wissen, was man damals eigentlich wie wo warum gemacht hat?

 

Sei nicht so streng  :Smile:  Es muss doch schliesslich jeder selber wissen wie er sein Syste den Bach runter schickt  :Mr. Green: 

Mich würde jedoch interessieren weshalb Max Steel überhaupt rebooten muss. Sind wir denn hier bei Windows  :Wink: 

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Max Steel

Ne, aber um meiner VMWare sagen zu können er soll ihm ne neue Platte einbauen.

Dann hab ich gleib mit Knoppix gebootet um die Daten sauber schieben zu können.

Ich muss nurnoch meine /etc/fstab umbauen, dann geht alles wieder.

----------

## tuam

 *Psycho Dad wrote:*   

> Emerge mit der resume-Option geht auch nach einem Neustart noch. Es darf aber kein anderer emerge-Vorgang durchgeführt werden, dann sind die Resumeinfos weg. Auch kein emerge --sync machen.

 

Doch, Du darfst, weil emerge zwei Resume-Listen führt -> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=3975400#3975400

FF,

Daniel

----------

